# somebody tried to hotwire my car now I'm trying to fix



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow, maybe 10% of the information someone might need to help you. How about filling in some gaps like what kind of car and where you're finding these wires?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Ya, we need more info. While I know how to hot wire a car made 50 yrs ago modern day cars are a lot different. There may be things specific to certain makes also.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Trollin, Trollin, Trollin, Don't fall for it.


ED


----------



## Phillipsst04 (Jun 2, 2019)

stick\shift said:


> Wow, maybe 10% of the information someone might need to help you. How about filling in some gaps like what kind of car and where you're finding these wires?


Its a 2003 ford focus but it came with an after market auto start....basically when my car was broken into he pull the wires from under the stearing wheel and a black disconnected from a yellow. Simple question, when i touch the two back together, they spark....is that bad? Or can i unplug the battery reconnect them, and reconnect the battery or will it blow a fuse or something else when i reconnect the battery BECAUSE they spark.


----------



## Phillipsst04 (Jun 2, 2019)

mark sr said:


> Ya, we need more info. While I know how to hot wire a car made 50 yrs ago modern day cars are a lot different. There may be things specific to certain makes also.



Its a 2003 ford focus but it came with an after market auto start....basically when my car was broken into he pull the wires from under the stearing wheel and a black disconnected from a yellow. Simple question, when i touch the two back together, they spark....is that bad? Or can i unplug the battery reconnect them, and reconnect the battery or will it blow a fuse or something else when i reconnect the battery BECAUSE they spark.


----------



## Phillipsst04 (Jun 2, 2019)

de-nagorg said:


> Trollin, Trollin, Trollin, Don't fall for it.
> 
> 
> ED


Its a 2003 ford focus but it came with an after market auto start....basically when my car was broken into he pull the wires from under the stearing wheel and a black disconnected from a yellow. Simple question, when i touch the two back together, they spark....is that bad? Or can i unplug the battery reconnect them, and reconnect the battery or will it blow a fuse or something else when i reconnect the battery BECAUSE they spark.


Read the entire post....not trollin *******.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Phillipsst04 said:


> Its a 2003 ford focus but it came with an after market auto start....basically when my car was broken into he pull the wires from under the stearing wheel and a black disconnected from a yellow. Simple question, when i touch the two back together, they spark....is that bad? Or can i unplug the battery reconnect them, and reconnect the battery or will it blow a fuse or something else when i reconnect the battery BECAUSE they spark.
> 
> 
> Read the entire post....not trollin *******.


Right back at you.

I did read the whole thing, sounds fishy to me.

Anyone that cannot spell, should not be asking questions, get an education elsewhere, I am not going to help you steal someone's car.



ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Phillipsst04 said:


> Its a 2003 ford focus but it came with an after market auto start....basically when my car was broken into he pull the wires from under the stearing wheel and a black disconnected from a yellow. Simple question, when i touch the two back together, they spark....is that bad? Or can i unplug the battery reconnect them, and reconnect the battery or will it blow a fuse or something else when i reconnect the battery BECAUSE they spark.
> 
> 
> Read the entire post....not trollin *******.


Post some pictures, please.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

If you know the make and model of the aftermarket remote starter, Google it for a wiring diagram. As others have mentioned, there's not near enough information for us to be of much help.


Somebody actually tried to steal an '03 Focus? Did they try or were they successful then bring it back?:devil3:


If it starts the 'old fashioned way' and everything else works, one option is to ignore the remote starter.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

ftp://ftp.idm.ru/pub/ffclub/2003_5_Focus_WD.pdf


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

We had a car break-in this past weekend too. It was a bear after a pizza box my kid left in his car. He's lucky he didn't lose a door...


----------

